# Grand Canyon, North or South Rim?



## sunnyVan (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should post in this section. Here's my question and request. I've been to South Rim before and am considering the North Rim this year, but it seems that there are not many facilities available. For people who have been to both, is the north side worth it? Which side in your opinion is more beautiful? Could you show your best Grand Canyon shots, North and/or South? Many thanks.


----------



## csmithinva (Feb 21, 2014)

You would be correct in that there are not many facilities on the north rim as compared to the south rim. The north rim is not as frequently visited as it is a long journey from the south rim. Most people who go to the north rim are probably those who are traveling down from Utah. The north rim is mainly aspen trees where the south is mainly poderosa pines. The north rim is roughly 1000 ft higher in elevation so that is something to keep in mind. I only went there for a half day excursion coming back from Escalante/Grand Starircase. Definitely a beautiful area and would loved to have stayed longer. It does offer unique vantages of the canyon that are not well photogrpahed because of it's remoteness. Hope this helps and that you have fun!


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 21, 2014)

Make sure you stop by the east side. This summer we started on the south rim and drove around to the east side to catch the sunset. It was a great place to watch it!




IMG_4704 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## stinson001 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been to both, and although they are both spectacular, the North Rim is special, mostly because there
are not so many people. Only about 10% of all visitors to the Grand Canyon go to the North Rim.

Here is one shot I took about 15 month ago. It is from the Roosevlet Point area. There was a thunderstorm moving in and it was beautiful to watch.

Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## SophieCarrPhotography (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been to both - the first time was to the north rim. I was staying in Kanab (a long 80m - I think - drive away - so there was no getting there for sunset for me!). It is higher, colder, and completely different. The aspen trees are beautiful - I was there in June and they had their pale green new leaves. I wouldn't say either rim is better - just different. Probably fewer people on the north rim. Can't comment on the facilities I'm afraid.
The second time I went was on an organised trip, and we stayed just near the south rim, so being there for sunset and sunrise was easy. Took an amazing helicopter ride over the canyon which was amazing too. Lots and lots of people around.
If I was going to go back, I'd probably go back to the north rim - I just preferred it.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 21, 2014)

Some of this depends on when you will be there and how you are getting to the canyon. The North Rim is definitely special but more isolated. Ane option, if the time allows, is to go to the South Rim, spend some time, then take a shuttle or drive to the North (it takes about 1/2 a day) and overnite at the lodge right on the rim. That way you get the best of both worlds.

Remember that the north is closed about October to May.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 22, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Make sure you stop by the east side. This summer we started on the south rim and drove around to the east side to catch the sunset. It was a great place to watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Makes me want to go right now.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 22, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Some of this depends on when you will be there and how you are getting to the canyon. The North Rim is definitely special but more isolated. Ane option, if the time allows, is to go to the South Rim, spend some time, then take a shuttle or drive to the North (it takes about 1/2 a day) and overnite at the lodge right on the rim. That way you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Remember that the north is closed about October to May.



We have only two days at Grand Canyon. Since we've been to South before, I guess this time we'll just concentrate on North.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 22, 2014)

stinson001 said:


> I have been to both, and although they are both spectacular, the North Rim is special, mostly because there
> are not so many people. Only about 10% of all visitors to the Grand Canyon go to the North Rim.
> 
> Here is one shot I took about 15 month ago. It is from the Roosevlet Point area. There was a thunderstorm moving in and it was beautiful to watch.
> ...



Not having too many people is a big plus. The south rim is simply too crowded.


----------



## RC (Feb 22, 2014)

North is more spectacular IMO. Higher elevation, cooler temps, less people, and far more vegetation. If I could on only do one side, the north would always be my choice. Jacob Lake which is about 40 miles from the rim, has a small hotel, cabins, and a restaurant. Of course there is a lodge in the park at the rim. Don't forget what JPAZ said, the north rim is not open in the winter months. Enjoy.


----------



## endiendo (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have been both too. I remember the South as mainly hot and warm desert, with a lot of haze and a lot of people.. (in july - not the best moment to go).
Then, I wanted to show the Grand Canyon to my wife, and in our latest trip, we went North.
Not a lot of facilities, we slept at Page. Add 1h-2h car or a little more.
The North is populated with beautiful trees, is more green, and has a better environnement, with also a lot less people. The Grand Canyon itself is a little less spectacular - from the north, we are not at the deepest/highest place, but you can surely make a lot of very nice shots. You can see mine here : http://www.seb-closs.fr/voyages/voyage-ouest-americain-usa-parcs/#grandcanyon 

The next time we go to USA, I wish to explorer the region of North Grand Canyon, with more time in this Kaibab-plateau and Kaibab-forest, also for wildlife..


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 22, 2014)

endiendo said:


> Hi,
> I have been both too. I remember the South as mainly hot and warm desert, with a lot of haze and a lot of people.. (in july - not the best moment to go).
> Then, I wanted to show the Grand Canyon to my wife, and in our latest trip, we went North.
> Not a lot of facilities, we slept at Page. Add 1h-2h car or a little more.
> ...



Neat website. Thanks.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 22, 2014)

SophieCarrPhotography said:


> I've been to both - the first time was to the north rim. I was staying in Kanab (a long 80m - I think - drive away - so there was no getting there for sunset for me!). It is higher, colder, and completely different. The aspen trees are beautiful - I was there in June and they had their pale green new leaves. I wouldn't say either rim is better - just different. Probably fewer people on the north rim.
> 
> If I was going to go back, I'd probably go back to the north rim - I just preferred it.



+1 We visited the Grand Canyon on vacation in June of 2012. We spent two days on the South Rim and a week later visited the North Rim for a morning. I really enjoyed the North Rim more, maybe it was the lack of crowds or cooler, more densely forested terrain, but we really enjoyed it. We also stayed at Kanab and had planned to arrive at the park in time to catch sunrise at Cape Royal. However, that didn't happen. I tried valiantly to drag my family out of bed around 4am, but finally gave up and went back to bed myself. We finally arrived at Cape Royal maybe an hour or so after sunrise. Overall, we really enjoyed the NR. My wife and I decided that we wanted to come back to the North Rim and stay at the Lodge for some future vacation. 

I included a picture taken near Cape Final but its nothing special. As I review my North Rim photographs, I really don't find any that are particularly good, maybe due to the less than ideal light or maybe just lack of skill on my part. Despite my lackluster photography, it is very beautiful.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 23, 2014)

bholliman said:


> SophieCarrPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to both - the first time was to the north rim. I was staying in Kanab (a long 80m - I think - drive away - so there was no getting there for sunset for me!). It is higher, colder, and completely different. The aspen trees are beautiful - I was there in June and they had their pale green new leaves. I wouldn't say either rim is better - just different. Probably fewer people on the north rim.
> ...




We are bringing a two year old so I guess we won't even attempt to get up before sunrise. I am so glad my wife and I did make it to see sunrise a few years ago before we had a baby. 

We reserved grand canyon lodge at north rim. The hope is that maybe I can try to shoot the stars at night.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Sunnyvan.
I have only been to the south rim.
I would definitely recommend the helicopter flight, best views, but not good for photography, though I did get a couple of pretty reasonable shots from my 300D! If I went again I would do the helicopter flight and buy a cheap collapsible rubber hood for my lens, put it against the canopy to cut out internal reflections.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jmphoto (Feb 28, 2014)

Digging for something else, ran into these 15 year old drug store processed point-and-shoot prints from family trip to North Rim. Keeping with high quality theme, put them on floor and copied with iPhone for sharing. These were taken a week after spring opening. There are dirt/gravel roads both directions from rim-side lodge/cabins to isolated overlooks - NO CHANCE you will encounter a tour bus. 
Certainly South Rim more accessible; with arguably grander view, because you are looking across at higher north walls. Maybe, just maybe, its where everyone should go first, but North Rim a far better _experience_.


----------



## jmphoto (Feb 28, 2014)

Four more snaps.


----------

